

Ask HN: I want to analyze your blog. For science - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/i-want-to-analyze-your-blog/swizec/2541

======
jackpirate
Dude, you measured everything in reverse. Good writers use small words and
short sentences. They take a sentence that should take a phd to understand and
make it read at a high school level.

Maybe... hopefully... that's what's happening to you.

(I tried to post it on your blog, but didn't want to sign up for anything.)

